# Bilberry dilution ratio



## Eliasasas (Feb 22, 2014)

I bought a 5L Valet Pro Bilberry Wheel Cleaner because I got tired of buying expensive 500ml bottles of Sonax Wheel Cleaner. I tried it last weekend, mixed 1:2 (1 part bilberry, 2 parts water) but it felt really weak. Can I use it non-diluted even if I wash my car every 1-2 weeks during the spring/summer, or is this overkill?

I'm interested in hearing how you guys dilute Bilberry and how often you clean your car.


----------



## toomanycitroens (Jan 14, 2011)

1:2 is very strong, are you leaving it to dwell on your wheels for 5-10 minutes then agitating with a brush?
I bet I use 1:8 for weekly use doing the above method with no issues.
Give it a try. Good luck.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

seal your wheels and you won't need it at all...


----------



## Eliasasas (Feb 22, 2014)

toomanycitroens said:


> 1:2 is very strong, are you leaving it to dwell on your wheels for 5-10 minutes then agitating with a brush?
> I bet I use 1:8 for weekly use doing the above method with no issues.
> Give it a try. Good luck.


Do you followup with a shampoo wash or is your method alone enough to clean the wheels completely?

Anyway, I definitely didn't let it dwell for that long, maybe that's the main problem. With Sonax Wheel Cleaner and simlar ones, what I've always done is to just spray the wheel down, wait a minute then wash normally with a bucket of car shampoo solution and good brushes. I've always used wheel cleaner sort of like a pre-wash. The wheel cleaners I've used, especially Sonax, seems to work great this way. But when I tried Bilberry last weekend using this method, the whole wheel cleaner step sort of seemed like a waste of time.


----------



## 123HJMS (Mar 13, 2013)

Sounds like your not letting it dwell for longer enough. Try it at about 6:1 and let it dwell a good 5-8 mins then agitate with a brush before finally power washing it off :thumb:


----------



## Steve_Dub (Oct 1, 2012)

I usually spray bilberry at 4-1 on heavily soiled wheels, leave it to dwell whilst I set the buckets up and my pre-wash, 5 minutes or so (I go slow at this stage btw lol). Then I blast it off with the pw, apply a quick spray of bilberry again and then agitate straight away . The dwelling is where bilberry really works.


----------



## Jenny19 (Mar 18, 2014)

I normally use about 1:5 and leave it for 5 mins, then seal it with poorboys and it works really well. Have to use gloves to apply bilberrys though because I'm allergic to it! Great wheel cleaner though


----------



## meraredgti (Mar 13, 2011)

fort nightly washing of the mrs daily *non sealed/treated alloys, i use billberry 1:5 ratio sprayed on and leave for 5-6mins while i set up and citrus pre wash the body work. agitate then *rinse straight away*, followed by power washing the body ready for shampoo. works very well, however i always finish with a shampoo sponge wash of the wheels to remove and billberry residue that might remain, also the shampoo adds a bit of shine and life to the look of the alloys.


----------

